# Door Track finished



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Finally finished putting the last bit back together. Pretty fun track to run. Tjets and MTs love to slide. Inside lane is tough too. Enjoy the pics. The cars in the infield are the runners for the kids or anyone wanting run the rails.


:thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks good. I may need to do something like that. I am longing for an HO track in addition to my 1/43rd. I don't have anything because I want a huge layout. I should compromise and do something like this.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mic,
If space is an issue you can't go wrong with a door track. Door is 36" X 80",added a piece on the front for the controller stations. You can check out Greg Braun's site for a few track layouts to consider if you don't want to do your own. Scaled down from a 4' X 12' table and this layout is just as fun and interesting to run. Just doesn't have those lonnnnngggg straights.  rr


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

EXCELLENT!!!!!!!!

Very professional looking.Nice job.

Mike


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

That looks very nice. Thanks for allowing us to take a peek.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

4 lanes on a door track! Lots of racing action in a small space. Looks great!

Jim


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Great pro looking :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

That's a beauty, RR, wanna bring it over for a race session? I'll let you use my favorite caaAAaarrrRrrrr. LOL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> That's a beauty, RR, wanna bring it over for a race session? I'll let you use my favorite caaAAaarrrRrrrr. LOL


 
Yeah, on the way!  rr


----------

